# White Schwinn Varsity



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2021)

this was on ebay for local pickup for $100.00 so I had to go get it.  one owner. stored in his basement for 45 years. he said he stopped riding when he moved to San Francisco.  the bike will clean up very nice, and white paint should be easy to touch up any bad scratches. 

funny how the last "stored in a basement for 45 years" bike I bought was all rusted to near death and this one is in pretty good shape.

I'll post more pics after work. I am here for 8 hours every day, and they want me to work for that long every day. it is ridiculous.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice, it looks like a fun project. Post pics when you are done detailing. Tim


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2021)

aired up the tires and took it for a 5 mile ride to my buddies and back.  brake pads have turned hard as a rock. other than that everything seems good.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 24, 2021)

1970 Schwinn Diamond Jubilee Varsity. Schwinns 75th Anniversary and a one year only White.


----------



## dmark (Sep 25, 2021)

Looks nice; old Schwinns have thick chrome and baked on paint so they clean up very well.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2021)

wheels will clean up real nice.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 25, 2021)

You may be able to get the decal yellowing off w/a Mr. Clean magic eraser + water.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2021)

I'll give that a try, thanks.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 25, 2021)

I have had bad results with the eraser and good results with cleaner wax and a terry cloth rag. Tim


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2021)

looking at them I bet a person could actually remove what was once the clear part with a razor blade. I have to do a search and get all the opinions on the decals.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2021)

I've never tried the magic eraser but the cleaner wax may be a great option. I've been using Turtle Wax Polishing Compound in the back bottle, not the silica based stuff in the tub. Works great on my browned out Corvette seat tube decals and does the trick on cleaning up the excess clear around the decals when they're brown.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm glad it is not one of those fragile paints that flake off at the slightest disturbance.


----------



## Sven (Sep 29, 2021)

Great score!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 29, 2021)

cool video. I've seen 2 white Varsities, but was never paying attention before it was brought up here on the CABE a while back.  mine has dark bar tape like the one in the brochure. I guess that is original.  I wish it was a better fit for me. 😩 I would like to put fenders and a generator light on it... but I will probably sell it after I detail it.

that guy is smart, these bikes are cheap compared to everything else. he'll have 20 bikes while fat tire people will have 5 for the same money


----------

